# Paris - Preventing the Next Great Flood



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Flooding can be a major problems in some cities, but it soes not sound, like this can obliterate Paris.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Just being curious. For which flood is the flood protection of Paris designed for? 25, 50, 100 ... years floods?

Vienna seems to have a quite ok flood protection designed for a 500 years flood (maybe even 1000 year, the last of that kind was in the early 16th century), which was tested 2002 with a 100 years flood where it did very well. 

Which other European cities prepared for 500 years floods?


----------



## awasdcasdad (Oct 8, 2011)

If you had read the article I posted, you would have found the answer to the question Jim856796 asked.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cheap WOW Gold
RS Gold
Mapl Story Mesos
Buy Aion Kinah


----------

